
Judge, Shielding Cop via Qualified Immunity, Asks Whether It Belongs in Dustbin - onyva
https://www.npr.org/2020/08/06/899489809/judge-shielding-cop-via-qualified-immunity-asks-whether-it-belongs-in-dustbin
======
justSayin000001
Good! Police shouldn’t be legal bullies!

